# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Test E real? (Strango labs)??

## odle6592

Not the greatest picture. Manufactured by strango Me*z.

----------


## [email protected]

Never heard of it. Pin it and find out.

----------


## donshasta

did you ever figure out if the gear was legit? i have some sus 350 from strango in the exact same bottle. bud of mine is using it and says he feels great

----------


## odle6592

Yes week 7 and Iv gained 20lbs.. Feeling great

----------


## 2iron

> Not the greatest picture. Manufactured by strango Me*z.


You should paint those nails bro

----------


## Dougiefresh7707

> You should paint those nails bro


Hahah

----------


## [email protected]

> Yes week 7 and Iv gained 20lbs.. Feeling great


Wouldn't hurt to get some BW done just to see where you are.

----------


## ghettoboyd

I will say no more than your g2g with strango.... well other than your lucky to have it...

----------


## deerparkwater

are those your finger nails? or your girls haha

----------

